# Tinsel & Lanes 200k audax - Saturday 3/12/2011



## fungus (4 Nov 2011)

For anyone looking for a December 200k to keep their RRTY going Tamworth CC's tinsel & lanes is open for entries. 

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-716/

This ride follows a similar route to the Two Battles Audax, but with an additional festive detour down the aptly named Tinsel Lane on its way to Bosworth Battlefield and on to Wistow for the first cake stop of the day.

Following our Wistow stop, a quick trip south to the Gumley Alpe will warm the legs back up on an undulating route across Naseby Battlefield before we head to Upper Stow for lunch.

After lunch the route heads on towards Wellesbourne before returning to Tamworth via quiet lanes with a kick up Bentley Bank towards the end to make sure you're still awake.

Map, Route Sheet and GPX File to follow when updated.


----------



## fungus (18 Nov 2011)

Map, route sheet & gpx now online:

http://tamworthcyclingclub.blogspot.com/p/tamworth-cycling-club-audaxes.html

Route check to be done this weekend


----------

